# Places in Fantasy and Science Fiction Films, Television and Games That You Wish Were Real



## BAYLOR

What places in the above categories do you wish were real?


----------



## BAYLOR

Brigadoon


----------



## VALIS13

The Culture (Iain M. Banks).


----------



## Ray McCarthy

How do you know "The Culture" or something like it isn't real? I don't think "soul keepers" or "identity backup" will work as an immortality gambit. I think a bit stale of an SF idea now.


----------



## VALIS13

I need hard proof that The Culture exists in order to believe it.

Not so much into The Culture for its immortality aspects, more for its hedonistic socialist utopian aspects.

Cool!


----------



## Ray McCarthy

I find it harder to believe we are alone in the Galaxy.


----------



## VALIS13

Fermi's paradox is all I have to go on I'm afraid!


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Advanced civilisations will use very little broadcast, what they do use will have little escaping.
Even our broadcasts at Analogue Peak were not detectable above the cosmic noise at any sensible distance
Statistics, Stoichiometric modelling and probability suggests that you get gaps and clusters of Civilisations.  Randomly "dust" a large table with "sprinkles" AKA "hundreds and thousands" with your eye closed to see what I mean.
Maybe we are in Quarantine of some nature
Maybe only sub light travel is possible (No Jump drives, Star Gates, Wormholes, warp bubbles, Hyperspace or near speed of light 'conventional' craft) What a pity!
I don't think Seti is likely to "work", as a former RF Communications engineer, it can't possibly get a signal unless very close and beamed deliberately. I don't think the Fermi Paradox looks at all the angles, actually I think it's a little pointless 
It seems that the sort of stars that are sensible for life as we know it and planets around in Goldilock's Zones is much more common that had been supposed.
Strangely our Galaxy has a convenient set of interstellar navigation beacons we ourselves are accurately charting.
http://phys.org/news/2013-05-scientists-pulsars-spacecraft-solar.html
We are charting them well enough even to navigate within the Solar System, never mind hypothetical Starship use. Are they really a fortuitous quirk of nature?

But Europe is pretty amazing, it's really Middle Earth, Rivendell is really in Switzerland. Earth is fabulous. Both the Wilderness, Oceans, Cities, vibrant cultures of different regions, food, sex, animals, Plants. Many things more amazing than you'd imagine. Ancient Babylon, Cambodia, The Middle Kingdom, India, Pre-European Americas.  How a Camel stores water and avoids losing it.  Duck-billed Platypus. Marsupials including nearly flying ones. Miniature marvels such as Water Bear and Hydra.  Not long extinct Roc like birds in NZ.   Wolves help trees to grow.


----------



## BAYLOR

Id love to seem them give Doom a second try.  The film we got was a major letdown.


----------



## Rodders

Chasm City on Yellowstone.


----------



## BAYLOR

The world of Myst .  The game and the world were so wonderfully strange.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Hyborian kingdoms . I always like the world that Robert E. Howard created.


----------



## Vince W

Arrakis. I want to ride a worm.


----------



## chongjasmine

Narnia. I like that place.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Narnia = Co. Down
Except no talking animals.


----------



## spacepilotsshow

New Zealand   wait, uh, I mean Middle-Earth


----------



## Ray McCarthy

But Middle Earth is real, just older, Tolkien said so. It's Europe (Shire in Welsh/English Marches, Rivendell in Swizterland and Mordor is in Balkans)


----------



## BAYLOR

*The City of The Singing Flame    * in Clark Ashton Smith .


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Domed City *in Logan's Run,  without the Sandmen  and Carousel .


----------



## BAYLOR

The Mansion  in  James Stoddard's wonderful High House Duo-logy.


----------



## BAYLOR

Winterfell in Game of Thrones .


----------



## BAYLOR

The Universe of the Federation in Star Trek.  I might be critical of the the whole utopian concept of society . But in all honesty, Id like to live in that universe, anyone would.


----------



## Michael Colton

Society would cease to function if we had real holodecks. Nobody would ever leave them.


----------



## BAYLOR

Michael Colton said:


> Society would cease to function if we had real holodecks. Nobody would ever leave them.



Hadn't that of that. That's an excellent point.


----------



## Michael Colton

Maybe there are people better than myself, but I certainly would never leave. >.>


----------



## BAYLOR

Michael Colton said:


> Maybe there are people better than myself, but I certainly would never leave. >.>



I wouldn't be able to leave the holodeck. Id probably end up spending my entire life there.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Babylon 5*.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Michael Colton said:


> Society would cease to function if we had real holodecks.


Same maybe applies if there was
a: Safe realistic cheap immersive VR
b: Safe cheap drugs (combining Ecstasy, LSD, Opium / Heroin / Cocaine / Alcohol / Caffeine)   with no side effects and not illegal.

If not, then a Holodeck isn't a problem. However the idea is a physical nonsense. A VR system + a suitable drug is real physics and could be 100% realistic. A Holodeck as per Star Trek isn't possible, Tad Williams's VR World is at least theoretically possible.


----------



## Venusian Broon

BAYLOR said:


> I wouldn't be able to leave the holodeck. Id probably end up spending my entire life there.


How do you know you aren't in one already


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Ah yes, the obligatory XKCD
http://xkcd.com/395/





Mouse Hover: 





> I'd press on them to try to unstick them, but I can't reach.  Can we try cycling day and night really fast?


(by permission)


----------



## BAYLOR

*Babylon 5    *  With it's danger and intrigue .


----------



## BAYLOR

The Restaurant at the End of the Universe.


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> The Restaurant at the End of the Universe.



Absolutely. Should have been mentioned much sooner, but considering we just passed Adams birthday, it's very apropos.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Imperium of Man  with the emperor, without the Horus heresy or ruinous powers , without the  whole bigoted hating Xenos madness.


----------



## Nechtan

The Dreaming.


----------



## Anne Spackman

Rivendell.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Land  in Donaldson's  Thomas Covenant Chronicles.


----------



## svalbard

BAYLOR said:


> The Land  in Donaldson's  Thomas Covenant Chronicles.



But without the happy go lucky fellow himself.


----------



## BAYLOR

svalbard said:


> But without the happy go lucky fellow himself.



He wasn't the most likable of characters.


----------



## The Ace

The Vale of Aldur.


----------



## Grimward

Ray McCarthy said:


> But Middle Earth is real, just older, Tolkien said so. It's Europe (Shire in Welsh/English Marches, Rivendell in Swizterland and Mordor is in Balkans)



Can't say that I've been to Switzerland (and am probably being overly picky), but while I've seen the reference too, Lauterbrunnen comes close but doesn't quite grasp that "elvish air" that Rivendell as depicted in An Unexpected Journey sports....

Lauterbrunnen

Rivendell






Anyway, Rivendell would be my choice (but wouldn't mind visiting Lauterbrunnen!).


----------



## BAYLOR

Xanth in all  it's bad pun glory !


----------



## BAYLOR

Ryhope Forest in Mythago Woods .


----------



## BAYLOR

Skull Island in King Kong.


----------



## BAYLOR

Poseidonius  The land of the distant future in Clark Ashton smith stories.


----------



## Rayvn

Ankh Morpork or  skyrim.


----------



## BAYLOR

Planet The Mars in Doom 3. It just seems like such fun place .


----------



## Alias Black

Sector 7 Slums in Final Fantasy VII.




Or maybe the Wall Market, I'm undecided.


----------



## Venusian Broon

Alias Black said:


> Sector 7 Slums in Final Fantasy VII.
> 
> Or maybe the Wall Market, I'm undecided.



Aah FF VII the only game I've managed to complete by mistake.


----------



## Alias Black

Oh the wall market brings back so much memories, I just have to post it.


----------



## mosquiter

Bloodmoon isle in Morrowind. I wish I lived in that cosy house miners built for me as a reward for my good deeds.


----------



## Ensign Shah

BAYLOR said:


> The Universe of the Federation in Star Trek.  I might be critical of the the whole utopian concept of society . But in all honesty, Id like to live in that universe, anyone would.



Would love a trip to Risa


----------



## BAYLOR

Deep Space Nine . Would definitely love that place to b e real as well.


----------



## Ensign Shah

BAYLOR said:


> Deep Space Nine . Would definitely love that place to b e real as well.


Just as long as the Defiant is docked and you can actually leave now and then.


----------



## BAYLOR

Ensign Shah said:


> Just as long as the Defiant is docked and you can actually leave now and then



 Defiant is one the coolest space ships The trek universe ever came up with.


----------



## Ensign Shah

BAYLOR said:


> Defiant is one the coolest space ships The trek universe ever came up with.


A little flashy number...


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

Lots and lots, although the first thing that springs to mind is the whole Rohan thing from LotR. That was always my favourite part of the books (and films).


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

BAYLOR said:


> The Imperium of Man  with the emperor, without the Horus heresy or ruinous powers , without the  whole bigoted hating Xenos madness.



That really wouldn't make sense. The Imperium is _defined_ by all that.


----------



## Vince W

Chinatown, San Francisco.*



*As seen in Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## BAYLOR

cyberpunkdreams said:


> That really wouldn't make sense. The Imperium is _defined_ by all that.



A Kinder gentler Imperium would be cool.


----------



## BAYLOR

Traken  in the Dr Who universe.


----------



## Frost Giant

The Tannhäuser Gate.


----------



## BAYLOR

Gallifrey.


----------



## galanx

Lankhmar- always enjoy a touch of decadence.

Earthsea- the sea, the sea.


----------



## aThenian

Grass (by Sheri S Tepper).  Wish they would make a film of it.


----------



## BAYLOR

galanx said:


> Lankhmar- always enjoy a touch of decadence.
> 
> Earthsea- the sea, the sea.



Indeed.


----------



## Cathbad

*Jurassic Park: * My ex-wife has always wanted a trip to an exotic island.


----------



## Lex E. Darion

I always wanted to be on Voyager.  Or to be part of the SG1 team


----------



## Mirannan

Two choices here. First; Valinor. (Preferably with permission from the big boss!) Alternatively, Permutation City from the book of the same name.


----------



## nixie

Disc World, Midkemia the list is endless..


----------



## BAYLOR

Midkemia  in Raymond Feist's  Rift War series .


----------



## BAYLOR

Pellucidar


----------



## SilentRoamer

BAYLOR said:


> Midkemia  in Raymond Feist's  Rift War series .



Kelewan is far more interesting. Much more politically challenging.


----------



## Cathbad

Brook's Magic Kingdom


----------



## HanaBi

Asimov's Terminus & Trantor!


----------



## BAYLOR

The Land of OZ.


----------



## BAYLOR

Bedford Falls  in the Capra film , *It's a Wonderful Life .   *I would love to live and die in such a place.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> *Jurassic Park: * My ex-wife has always wanted a trip to an exotic island.



I so wish that place were real.


----------



## EJ Heijnis

Pandora, from _Avatar._ The story may be tired, but I saw it in the theater, and the views blew me away.


----------



## BionicGriff

Cathbad said:


> *Jurassic Park: * My ex-wife has always wanted a trip to an exotic island.


Haha, I had to read this a second time to catch that, then I almost laughed out loud in my office! oh man, my brains fried, ready for the weekend...


----------



## BionicGriff

BAYLOR said:


> Bedford Falls  in the Capra film , *It's a Wonderful Life .   *I would love to live and die in such a place.


Love that movie, my favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

The Gentleman Loser in Neuromancer.


----------



## BAYLOR

BionicGriff said:


> Love that movie, my favorite Christmas movie.



Ive seen it many times, It never get old.


----------



## BAYLOR

Baldurs Gate.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> Baldurs Gate.



You've got a death wish, don't you?


----------



## Lumens

I wish I could live in Deckard's flat. Amazing view! Nice interior too, and a grand piano.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> You've got a death wish, don't you?



What wrong Baldurs Gate ? Its a fun safe place.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> What wrong Baldurs Gate ? Its a fun safe place.



~face palm~


----------



## Mirannan

Another one I just thought of. Callahan's Place.


----------



## BAYLOR

Mirannan said:


> Another one I just thought of. Callahan's Place.



A great place to have a drink and be with friends.


----------



## BAYLOR

The World of Dungeon Siege.


----------



## scarpelius

Trantor for obvious reasons and World of Warcraft Stormwind City.


----------



## Rodders

Have you seen the great recreation of Deckard’s apartment? It is quite something.


----------



## paranoid marvin

BAYLOR said:


> What wrong Baldurs Gate ? Its a fun safe place.




Yes, especially if you are with Minsc and and his invisible giant space hamster.


----------



## BAYLOR

Gallifrey


----------



## Alex The G and T

*The Vulgar Unicorn* Tavern, Sanctuary.


----------



## Amberlen

anywhere that actually had real dragons 

but, i would also pick the Aiel waste, Seanchen (WoT) and Valeria (GoT)
Narnia is cool too


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

I've always fancied having a pint at The Prancing Pony and having a chat with some of the locals.


----------



## Amberlen

yes, i wouldnt mind some butter beer from the Hogwarts tavern place either, altho i dont recall the name


----------



## BAYLOR

Hogwarts seems live a fun place.


----------



## BAYLOR

M. Robert Gibson said:


> I've always fancied having a pint at The Prancing Pony and having a chat with some of the locals.



Absolutely .


----------



## Cathbad

"It comes in pints!"


----------



## BAYLOR

Barsoom /Mars from Edgar Rice Burroughs  Martian tales .


----------



## BAYLOR

The Land of the  Commonwealth  with all its wonderful characters from Myth and legend by John Myers Myers novel* Silverlock*.


----------



## BigBadBob141

The planet that's destroyed at the start of  "Valerian And The City Of A Thousand Planets".
Looks like a nice place for a holiday.
And the natives look friendly!


----------



## BAYLOR

BigBadBob141 said:


> The planet that's destroyed at the start of  "Valerian And The City Of A Thousand Planets".
> Looks like a nice place for a holiday.
> And the natives look friendly!



Remind me of Avatar, just a bit.


----------



## BigBadBob141

Your right, it did a bit!


----------



## BAYLOR

BigBadBob141 said:


> Your right, it did a bit!



Still, I did like *Valerian*.


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> Still, I did like *Valerian*.


So did I. If Besson had made two or three cast changes and changed the tone slightly it would have been as good as *Fifth Element.*


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> So did I. If Besson had made two or three cast changes and changed the tone slightly it would have been as good as *Fifth Element.*



Was Besson  able to recoup his money for this film?


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> Was Besson  able to recoup his money for this film?


According to IMDB it cost $177 million US dollars to make and it made $225 million US on the worldwide release. That's the thing I don't understand. Unless a film does well in the US it has almost no chance at a sequel.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> According to IMDB it cost $177 million US dollars to make and it made $225 million US on the worldwide release. That's the thing I don't understand. Unless a film does well in the US it has almost no chance at a sequel.



With some exceptions success in the US Market , tends to make of break a film.


----------



## Cathbad

Vince W said:


> According to IMDB it cost $177 million US dollars to make and it made $225 million US on the worldwide release. That's the thing I don't understand. Unless a film does well in the US it has almost no chance at a sequel.


I believe you'd find it has also done will post-theatrical release.


----------



## Vince W

Cathbad said:


> I believe you'd find it has also done will post-theatrical release.


I know. It looks fantastic on my 4K screen!

If Besson had ditched the singer-alien sequence and chosen a better actor for Valerian, we'd be following the development of a sequel right now.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> I believe you'd find it has also done will post-theatrical release.



Its called Hollywood accounting.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> Its called Hollywood accounting.


How is how well the show does post-theater dependent on _accounting_??

It has been on television multiple times, and can still be bought/rented on platforms such as XFinity!  Sorry, sir, if you don't like the movie, but it's done well.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> How is how well the show does post-theater dependent on _accounting_??
> 
> It has been on television multiple times, and can still be bought/rented on platforms such as XFinity!  Sorry, sir, if you don't like the movie, but it's done well.



Thats not what I meant.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> Thats not what I meant.


Let me guess... you were answering a post other than the one you posted to - again?


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Let me guess... you were answering a post other than the one you posted to - again?



If Hollywood says a film is flop then its flop , even if it  makes money . Thats Hollywood accounting.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> If Hollywood says a film is flop then its flop , even if it  makes money . Thats Hollywood accounting.


Okay... but that had nothing to do with the post in question... nor the one you are now responding to.  :-/


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Okay... but that had nothing to do with the post in question... nor the one you are now responding to.  :-/



Then Im at a loss here,


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> Then Im at a loss here,


Here's a helpful hint:  If you want to make a completely new point, start a new post _without_ quoting a previous one that has little or nothing to do with your new point!


----------



## BAYLOR

Alex The G and T said:


> *The Vulgar Unicorn* Tavern, Sanctuary.



And why has that never become a film or tv series . There is so much story potential there.


----------



## Graymalkin

BAYLOR said:


> Then Im at a loss here,


@Cathbad "[Here's a helpful hint: If you want to make a completely new point, start a new post _without_quoting a previous one that has little or nothing to do with your new point! 
Haha I love confusion!!!


----------



## Graymalkin

The Tower of Voilodian Ghagnasdiak.


----------



## BAYLOR

Graymalkin said:


> The Tower of Voilodian Ghagnasdiak.



The Vanishing Tower.


----------



## Graymalkin

BAYLOR said:


> The Vanishing Tower.


Yes. V.G. a great character who reappears in other dimensions. Can't remember which ones like. Erekosë? Not sure. Have hardly read any MM since mid80s.  just one of those crazy names that sticks.


----------



## BAYLOR

Graymalkin said:


> Yes. V.G. a great character who reappears in other dimensions. Can't remember which ones like. Erekosë? Not sure. Have hardly read any MM since mid80s.  just one of those crazy names that sticks.



In the  Elric saga. The book was title *The Vanish Tower.  *It involved  3 incarnations  of the Eternal Champion, Elric, Corman and Erekose. In the Corum saga it was chapter in the hose  books same story, but form form Corum's perspective.  Im not completely sure because it been decades  since I read those books.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ah. 
I wonder if Moorcock can remember it all! He would need the memory of umpteen elephants.


----------



## maddish

There's nothing out there - it's just a trick of the light


----------



## BAYLOR

maddish said:


> There's nothing out there - it's just a trick of the light



Welcome to Chrons maddish .


----------



## Vince W

Ringworld. I can't believe I haven't said this before. Ringworld. RINGWORLD. RINGWORLD!


----------



## Graymalkin

Tanelorn


----------



## BAYLOR

Graymalkin said:


> Tanelorn



The Eternal City , a great choice.


----------



## Graymalkin

The island of Daryabar


----------



## BAYLOR

The w.orld in Mortal Engines .


----------



## Scookey

I wish it was real that the Cold War hadn't ended with Putin in charge. I uised to respect him but he has gone power crazy :-(


----------



## Graymalkin

Galactus' spaceship which dwarfs entire solar systems


----------



## picklematrix

Elder Isles, from the lyonesse trilogy would be pretty cool to live in. Sure, it's not the easiest place to live, and full of evil, but Anyone can learn magic with hard work. There are plenty of wacky magical items to amuse yourself with.


----------



## Graymalkin

Rama


----------



## OHB

Amateria from Myst III: Exile. It's so beautiful with the floating, glowing crystals and the storm on the horizon.


----------



## Mirannan

BAYLOR said:


> Absolutely .



Only some, though. Some of the locals at the Prancing Pony are a little suspect and unpleasant to be around. As for some of the visitors...


----------



## BigBadBob141

The family house in Neil Gaiman's "Neverwhere"!
Each room in the massive house is in a different physical location anywhere in the world of maybe universe!
Imagine a breakfast room overlooking Angel Falls, Venezuela and a living room on Ganymede overlooking the planet Jupiter!


----------



## Graymalkin

The setting of Myth, the old Bungie PC game. Molatov cocktail throwing dwarves. The snowy pass, the first encounter with myrmidons and the distant boom of trolls still wakes me on a night.
_*Die fools!*_


----------



## Vince W

BigBadBob141 said:


> The family house in Neil Gaiman's "Neverwhere"!
> Each room in the massive house is in a different physical location anywhere in the world of maybe universe!
> Imagine a breakfast room overlooking Angel Falls, Venezuela and a living room on Ganymede overlooking the planet Jupiter!


Good choice. I don't know why I didn't add this before.


----------



## Graymalkin

The Sword Coast.


----------



## BAYLOR

OHB said:


> Amateria from Myst III: Exile. It's so beautiful with the floating, glowing crystals and the storm on the horizon.



Myst should have become a film franchise or a tv series.


----------



## OHB

BAYLOR said:


> Myst should have become a film franchise or a tv series.


An indie production company tried to make a film out of one of the tie-in novels, but I guess they lacked the resources to see it through. Nothing ever came of it even though they had the support of the game designers. It's a shame; I was looking forward to that movie since I read all three novels that went along with the games.


----------



## RVM45

Friends,

ERB's Pellucidar or a cultivating world as in "_I Shall Seal The Heavens_."

…..RVM45


----------



## BAYLOR

RVM45 said:


> Friends,
> 
> ERB's Pellucidar or a cultivating world as in "_I Shall Seal The Heavens_."
> 
> …..RVM45



Pellucidar  definitely.


----------



## TGStigmata

I would love to go to any of the beautiful elven kingdoms like Rivendell or any of the ones in the Forgotten Realms. Not that I like elves really. Just enjoy being around the pompous folk and dr king their sweet booze.


----------



## BAYLOR

Islandia


----------



## BAYLOR

Skyrim.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Big Bang Burger Bar. Hope they do shakes...


----------



## BAYLOR

Asgard


----------



## Guttersnipe

Narnia for sure
In a similar vein, Fillory from The Magicians
The Troll Market from Hellboy 2: The Golden Army
Pleasantville from the movie of the same name, just so I could corrupt it pre-color
Toontown from Who Framed Roger Rabbit looks like fun
Hyrule from the Zelda games
The Mushroom Kingdom from the Super Mario games


----------



## Guttersnipe

Rivendell


----------



## CTRandall

Vogsphere, the Vogon homeworld. 'Cos I love poetry.


----------



## Vince W

100 Aker Wood.
Deepest Darkest Peru.


----------



## BAYLOR

CTRandall said:


> Vogsphere, the Vogon homeworld. 'Cos I love poetry.



Yes , but you're forgetting about the Vogan Bureaucracy and the sheer horror of the paperwork involved.


----------



## Guttersnipe

Malacandra (Mars as described in Out of the Silent Planet).


----------



## MikeAnderson

Old Detroit from *RoboCop....*

Oh, my bad; it already exists!


----------



## Rodders

Culture GSV’s.


----------



## BAYLOR

Wackyland   

where resides the the last  Dodo


----------



## soulsinging

Menegroth and Gondolin from the silmarillion. The hidden cities of the elves.


----------



## BAYLOR

soulsinging said:


> Menegroth and Gondolin from the silmarillion. The hidden cities of the elves.



Tolkien came up with some the of the most  interesting realms and places in fantasy.


----------



## BAYLOR

The world  in Robert Jordans Wheel of time series .  I   would love to live in  that world and explore all its many places andantinos   and know the characters in it.  Even with it's many dangers ,  that is a place I would never tire of.  It is a very well realized world.


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> Malacandra (Mars as described in Out of the Silent Planet).



Definitely an interesting place.


----------



## BAYLOR

Alex The G and T said:


> *The Vulgar Unicorn* Tavern, Sanctuary.



Lots of people would love tp find that place.


----------



## TomMazanec

BAYLOR said:


> What places in the above categories do you wish were real?


The world of Spellsinger.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Realm of Dungeons and Dragons like in the mid 80's Cartoon.  

 Eternia , The world of Human and Skeletor

Two places id love to find myself in.


----------



## Astro Pen

Riven Island


----------



## Mon0Zer0

*Xanadu*, *Shangri-La, Hobbiton, Gormenghast *or  *El Dorado. *


----------



## JunkMonkey

Lots of love for the worlds in Myst - which I share, partially because it's safe!  Most fictional worlds are stupidly dangerous places where proles like us get eaten for dinner by nameless beasties, dinosaurs, or vampires  - or serve as cannon fodder for whichever Dark Lord or righteous hero is wrestling the Maguffin of Doom to wherever it needs wrestled to.  I'm quite glad I don't live in most of the worlds I read about.  (Though I have always had a bit of a hankering for the _Purple Cloud _world which is basically this world - but with everyone dead and no zombies, walking plants, or maniacal robots wandering around looking to add to their scores.  Just this world - with everyone else f***cked off.   Or the post exodus return to Earth Mars  of Bradbury's _Martian Chronicles_.  That would suit very nicely.


----------



## BAYLOR

Astro Pen said:


> Riven Island
> 
> View attachment 79822



Myst and Riven  would made  a great feature film and tv series.


----------



## BAYLOR

Another vote for Skyrim.


----------



## BAYLOR

Darwath


----------



## BAYLOR

Mon0Zer0 said:


> *Xanadu*, *Shangri-La, Hobbiton, Gormenghast *or *El Dorado. *



All great choices.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow

The Botanic Gardens in Nessus, in "The Shadow of the Sorcerer" by Gene Wolfe


----------



## StilLearning

TomMazanec said:


> The world of Spellsinger.


Bring nose-plugs, don't lend Mudge any money....

Probably been said, but I'd like to see Commorragh from Warhammer 40K. On a day when all the inhabitants were out, obviously.









						Commorragh
					

"The scions of the Dark City would never admit that the unceasing hunger at their core is what drives them to such heights of cruelty. Instead they maintain that they act only upon their own desires. Some have even managed to convince themselves of this. In truth, unless our cousins in the...




					warhammer40k.fandom.com


----------



## BAYLOR

Poictesme .


----------



## Toby Frost

There are a lot of very entertaining settings which are okay provided that you're not in danger or at the bottom of the scale: Gormenghast, William Gibson's Sprawl setting, the Fallout world or the Space Captain Smith books for that matter. (A friend once pointed out "They're only funny because the good guys win - and the lemming men would be terrifying".) I think it's got to be somewhere where you could have a decent time no matter where or who you were.

There's not a lot of places like that. The main one that springs to mind is the Culture: even the Idiran war doesn't bother most people that much. It could be fun to visit the Brave New World setting for a day or so (enough for a huge binge, basically), and there are a couple of other places I can think of depending on your tastes, but for a long term stay, I'd go with the Culture. It's hard to enjoy Rivendell when it's in acute danger of being burned down by orcs.


----------



## Guttersnipe

Is it cheating if it's more of a nexus of worlds? If not, my vote goes to the Wood Between the Worlds from the Narnia series, provided I had the rings. Charn sounds interesting, as long as Jadis isn't there.


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> Is it cheating if it's more of a nexus of worlds? If not, my vote goes to the Wood Between the Worlds from the Narnia series, provided I had the rings. Charn sounds interesting, as long as Jadis isn't there.



The more the better.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Plateau in Arthur Conan Doyle's  novel   *The Lost World.*


----------



## Quokka

It has the advantage of being the first location that you visit after the tutorial and so it is designed to be welcoming but it is still Riverwood from Skyrim. Funnily enough I think I'd get bored after being there for a few days but after so many years revisiting and restarting what a place to lay over at and heal the soul.


----------



## BAYLOR

Quokka said:


> It has the advantage of being the first location that you visit after the tutorial and so it is designed to be welcoming but it is still Riverwood from Skyrim. Funnily enough I think I'd get bored after being there for a few days but after so many years revisiting and restarting what a place to lay over at and heal the soul.



Ive completed most of the main quests , ive restarted several  times.

Just walking through the countryside of  Skyrim and Solsheim alumni is  relaxing and fun .


----------



## BAYLOR

Sometimes. I find myself  wishing that Camelot  was a real place.


----------



## paranoid marvin

On second thoughts, maybe not - 'tis a silly place.


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> On second thoughts, maybe not - 'tis a silly place.


Were the Knight of the Round table
We dance whene'er  we're able ...


----------

